

There soon will be no "offline" - darkpicnic
https://medium.com/security-in-the-modern-world/22e7b2c247ff

======
e3pi
"...Summary: we should vote out any representative who doesn’t understand
these concepts and, even more importantly, doesn’t seem to care."

